# Mahlkonig K30 on eBay



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

There is a brand-new K30 on the bay for £1,100. Does this seem too good to be true?

What would one expect to pay for one of these ... think I may be exhibiting early symptoms of upgradeitis!

DB


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New £1600 ish ( vat included ) . Last one I saw on eBay went for £800 but I can't remember how old this one was , it wasn't new though. The vario versions don't seem to come up second hand a great deal ( as opposed to the stepped versions ) .

64 mm flat burrs , great delivery into the portafilter . You would need to mod a hopper for it for kitchen use ( mazzer mini ) .

I would suggest that it runs best with 100-150 g in it as opposed to single dosing , with it being on demand for that price , I'd run it with beans into make the most use of its features ,as a lot of the price is in th electronic tech.


----------



## Ricki (May 4, 2013)

This was reduced to £950 and was sold. Bargain! I knew the guy selling it. I wanted a machine he had and I bought a machine from him for my shop.

The storey of it was a buyer he sold that and some other brand new stuff to had their project pulled so they wanted to re-coup costs.

Awesome grinder though!


----------

